# Was für ein Tier ist das?



## MaaTzzE (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mich hier angemeldet in der hoffnung das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Und zwar haben wir ein komisches Tier und unserem Teich. Ich hab es gefangen um zu schauen was es ist...
alle meine Fachbücher konnten mir nicht weiterhelfen, ihr  seid meine letzte chance 
 
Das Tier ist ungefähr 12cm lang und vllt 1 mm dick also sehr komisch. Hat einen Kopf wie ne schlange und bewegt sich auch so...

Ich hoff ihr könnt mir weiter helfen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

-=][»»MaTzE««][=-


----------



## Rheno (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

Hi, meinste das was auf dem Foto wie son Grasdhalm aussieht ? dann würde ich auf eine Art wurm tippen.

gibt ja auch soweit ich denke bandwürmer im Tierreich, und eben in dieser Kategorie würde ich diesen auch erstmal so einordnen.

Ein Detallierteres Bild wäre von Vorteil da man auf dem ja keine Merkmale feststellen kann.

Gruss aus Berlin

Renato


----------



## toschbaer (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

Aber Hallo,
oder meinst Du den __ Wasserläufer  (Bildmitte)

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## udo69 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

Auf dem Bild ist nicht viel zu erkennen, aber für ne Junge Schlange (__ Ringelnatter oder __ Würfelnatter) etwas früh im Jahr. Die gibts normal erst gegen Herbst und sind auch eher etwas grösser.
Ich geh da mal eher von einem __ Egel aus - die gibts in diesen Abmessungen.
Ist der "Wurm" immer gleich lang, oder ändert sich seine Länge und Durchmesser?  Das grösste Exemplar das ich je in meinem Teich gesehen hab war im Zusammengezogenen Zustand nur ca 5 cm lang und etwa Daumendick - es konnte aber Problemlos auch locker 30 cm lang sein, dann halt entsprechend dünner.
MfG Udo


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

sieht irgendwie nicht nach tier aus 
an beiden enden seh ich keine verdickung, die man für einen kopf halten könnte.
ein nähere  aufnahme könnte weiterhelfen.
gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

Moin,

ich kann mich noch ganz wage daran erinnern, dass ich als Kind beim "Tümpeln" in den Dorfteichen einmal einen Fisch fing und diesen mit nach Hause nahm.  
Im AQ zeigte sich irgendwann ein aus dem Fisch heraus kommender langer, dünner Wurm.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was das war und wie ich dem Ganzen damals begegnet bin.  Ist echt zu lange her.

Evtl. ist das so ein Wurm?


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

Servus Matze

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen  

Wie meine Vorschreiber schon anmerkten, Bitte !!! ein größeres Bild von dem "Wurm"  

Du kannst Bilder in der Größe 1000 x 1000 mit max. 244kb hier einstellen.
Das wäre gerade die optimale Größe für dieses "USO" (UnbekanntesSchwimmObjekt).


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

Hallo Matze,

mit dem Foto etwa schwierig - aber von den Größenangaben kommt m.E. nur Lumbriculus variegatus in Frage. Oder aber was ganz anderes: Gordius aquaticus L.


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

hi 
ich habs gefunden 

guckst du:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/24536&d=1209037066

sieht auf jedenfall genau so aus.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

 er nu wieder 

andererseits  vielleicht hat er ja recht


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

Servus Christine

Wie kommt man auf sowas   

Dein Wissen muß gewaltig sein  

Bist du Biologin  

Ich denke das vom aussehen her, der Lumbriculus variegatus sehr ähnlich ist.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

   
Lieber Helmut, 

zuviel der Ehre. 

Nichts von alledem. Eher im Gegenteil. 

Die einzigen Dinge, die ich kann: Lesen (seit ich fünf bin, fresse ich Geschriebenes in  mich hinein - deshalb bin ich so dick - siehe links), mir merken, was ich schon mal gesehen habe und mich erinnern, wo ich es finde.


----------



## MaaTzzE (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

also erst mal danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten 
Also ein __ Blutegel ist es nicht weil dafür ist des zu dünn und zusammen ziehen tut sichs au ned. Gewachsen ist es au ned wirklich aber hat seine farbe einbisschen geändert. Wenn ichs nochmal seh fang ich es und mach ein neues Bild wo man mehr sieht...
Wenn "es" scwimmt dann bewegt es sich wie ne schlang im wasser... Ich hab aber nicht gesehn das es mal aus dem Wasser kam und geatmet hab...


----------



## canis (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

hallo

mit sicherheit handelt es sich nich um eine schlange. nicht nur wegen der falschen jahreszeit, sondern eben auch wegen der völlig anderen körperform. ebenfalls auschliessen kann man einen (blut-)__ egel. diese können sich wie schon aufgeführt zwar auch lang und dünn machen, aber nicht so extrem. 

mir scheinen bis jetzt die möglichkeiten von Christine als die naheliegensten. auf jeden fall dürfte es etwas "wurmiges" sein. auch ein bandwurm könnte es rein äusserlich sein, allerdings sind diese kaum ausserhalb des wirtes zu finden. 

LG 
David


----------



## midnite (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

hi,
wie wärs mit Wasserkalb

länge und breite kommen hin


----------



## Frank (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

Hallo Tom,

also ich würde sagen du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.

Aber wie bist du darauf gekommen?


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für ein Tier ist das?*

Hi Frank,

weil wirklich von diesem Foto her wirklich nur zwei Würmer in Frage kommen. Welcher es wirklich ist? Dazu müßte man ein besseres Bild haben.

PS: In welcher Gruppe spielte nun eigentlich England


----------

